

Almost all  HN accounts with plain first name (peter,john etc) are Fake ? - throwAway_29

Just check out any id of the form: 
http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=james<p>For all common names like : 
bob,james,john,mary,thames,peter   
and many more, I could see that they had no submissions, 1 karma, and created 1250+ days ago.  
Anyone else noticed this? Wonder why.
======
pg
james looks like a legit account. It has a real email address.

Accounts aren't only created to post; they're also created to apply to YC.

~~~
throwAway_29
Was wondering how I missed seeing an address on that profile.. then I saw who
wrote the comment :-) Thanks for the clarification, Pg! Just couldn't help
wondering about it- seemed weird to notice that many first-names account not
posting/commenting, but just existing.

------
donohoe
Maybe some people registered to hold the username and then neglected it?

